

Book Review : The Architecture of Open Source Applcations - stevehaunts
http://stephenhaunts.com/2013/02/20/book-review-the-architecture-of-open-source-applcations/

======
tellarin
While the first volume is a good book (haven't read the second) this is not a
review. At most it's a summary. :-/

